# How does everybody get so many NMT



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

I’ve been on animal crossing none stop all day farming nook miles and I’ve only managed to get 13000 miles which is only 6 tickets. How do people get like 500 NMT, it’s crazy


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2020)

Ebay
Grinding
Trading
and charging other people for visits.


----------



## goro (Apr 17, 2020)

Trading and charging people for turnips


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

i don't have many either i can probably get like 5,000 nook miles a day

i think people get loads through trading a lot of bells or furniture for nook tickets and putting them away somewhere like their storage and eventually they just end up saving loads


----------



## Sholee (Apr 17, 2020)

selling villagers by cycling them out
selling diy recipes (i received 100NMTs just for cherry blossom diy recipes)
charging entry fees for special npcs such as celeste or saharah
selling turnips for over 600 per and buying NMT
selling rare furniture for nmt
letting people catalogue for nmt
charging entry fees to get villager crafted diy recipes
at this point in the game, it's not that hard to get NMT especially since it seems to be the currency for all transactions nowadays.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

Sholee said:


> selling villagers by cycling them out
> selling diy recipes (i received 100NMTs just for cherry blossom diy recipes)
> charging entry fees for special npcs such as celeste or saharah
> selling turnips for over 600 per and buying NMT
> ...


Ohhh that makes sense, I genuinely thought people were able to get like 40000 miles a day and I was so confused as to how people were managing to grind so many miles when I’m doing the same thing and getting barley any


----------



## Pickler (Apr 17, 2020)

First thing I did was grind fish and bugs. Got lucky with a tarantula island when Flick was in town. Next I spent all my money on turnips and sold them on someone else's island for 5x as much as I paid. Now I just buy stuff on here and sell it to other players. 

Even so, I have nowhere near enough to afford Raymond


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 17, 2020)

Pickler said:


> First thing I did was grind fish and bugs. Got lucky with a tarantula island when Flick was in town. Next I spent all my money on turnips and sold them on someone else's island for 5x as much as I paid. Now I just buy stuff on here and sell it to other players.
> 
> Even so, I have nowhere near enough to afford Raymond


i feel like i'm the only person who doesn't like raymond, he does look nice and i love smug villagers but i don't think he's worth as much as people spend on him


----------



## daisyy (Apr 17, 2020)

i'm the same as you, i thought i had so many miles and it's really only worth like 20 tickets LOL

thankfully it doesn't ruin the fun for me, i don't really care about it as a trading currency - i just don't participate in the overpriced stuff and like it as a reminder of the stuff i'm supposed to do daily... like i always forget to water flowers until i get a nook miles + task for it!


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> i feel like i'm the only person who doesn't like raymond, he does look nice and i love smug villagers but i don't think he's worth as much as people spend on him


i like Raymond and how he has the different coloured eyes but I think that bob and punchy are just as cute even though they aren’t smugs, he’s over priced but so is Judy

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



daisyy said:


> i'm the same as you, i thought i had so many miles and it's really only worth like 20 tickets LOL
> 
> thankfully it doesn't ruin the fun for me, i don't really care about it as a trading currency - i just don't participate in the overpriced stuff and like it as a reminder of the stuff i'm supposed to do daily... like i always forget to water flowers until i get a nook miles + task for it!


Yeah I’m not too bothered about the trading atm because I’m still early on in the game I just find the amount of miles stacking up to be SUPER satisfying and I wanna save up NMT just in case. I find the nook miles + tasks good as well like they remind me to water flowers and plant trees and stuff which also helps with the normal challenges


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Im not sure who said duplication glitch but that's false, you couldn't duplicate NMT when the glitch existed so that is false


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2020)

goro said:


> Duplication glitch. It got patched a few days in but a ton of people did it. Also trading and charging people for turnips



Sigh...I'm tried of this being spread around. The duplication glitch DOES NOT WORK ON NMT, it only worked on items that could be placed like furniture.

If anything the duplication glitch allowed people to amass bells to the point of causing hyperinflation, thereby buying a lot of NMTs in bulk, however they did not make those tickets out of nowhere, someone had to buy them from the Nook Stop.


----------



## goro (Apr 17, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Sigh...I'm tried of this being spread around. The duplication glitch DOES NOT WORK ON NMT, it only worked on items that could be placed like furniture.
> 
> If anything the duplication glitch allowed people to amass bells to the point of causing hyperinflation, thereby buying a lot of NMTs in bulk, however they did not make those tickets out of nowhere, someone had to buy them from the Nook Stop.


Ah... Sorry, I had no idea. I guess getting the bell achievement miles would help with the tickets though


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 17, 2020)

goro said:


> Duplication glitch. It got patched a few days in but a ton of people did it. Also trading and charging people for turnips


Wrong. Dupe glitch didnt work with dropped items, only ones that can be placed on a table.


----------



## RoseGlasses (Apr 17, 2020)

To everyone saying NMT couldn't be duped, you are correct... for the method that was patched.

There's still been confirmed duping of NMT through another method, presumably still not patched.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't think it matters that you couldn't duplicate tickets. People were duping things like royal crowns and amassing ludicrous sums of bells. After that, buying nmt is trivial. It's true that all nmt are farmed naturally, but that's how some people have 1500 at a time to spend on Raymond.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 17, 2020)

Cheating, or wasting money on eBay.


----------



## Emi (Apr 17, 2020)

everyone always says cheating and tbh i'm not counting it out but its really not that hard to earn a LOT of nmt with time traveling (i'm not going to argue with anyone who thinks time travel is cheating, i'm not looking for that headache. argue with yourself lmao). doing the quick nmt+ tasks and skipping ahead a day and repeating can net you quite a bit of miles if you work quickly. i earned a lot of my nmt that way before i started selling villagers for them.


----------



## Yulaldie (Apr 17, 2020)

Over 1000 is almost certainly ebay/cheating. It’s not hard to earn nook miles, but that type of number is just obscene.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 17, 2020)

I sell Tier 1 villagers for 15~50 NMT (or 100+ish for Marshal).
Turnip runs, convert 40% of the earned bells to NMT (but I probs won't bc I do this for bells alone.)
Harass tarantulas and pile them all until Flick arrives, convert the earned bells to NMT.
Sell DIYs or crafted materials for NMT.
I actually think selling villagers is more lucrative NMT-wise than the other 3. Easy bells too.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

Unfortunately, people are doing anything they can to get nmt because that seems to be the main currency being used here. At the rate it's going, people are going to start charging nmt to even post in threads they create on here.


----------



## simplehobbit (Apr 17, 2020)

TT allows some people to get way more NM per day. That paired with them being the currency for trading has allowed some people to really amass them. 

It's frustrating for me; I don't TT and I don't really participate in the economy that much. I now want to get Audie or Raymond, but it's nigh impossible to get them on the market because the prices are unattainable without having been a very active trader.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 17, 2020)

Going out at 6:66pm and making an offering to the great deity Resetti.

Jk I don’t know either.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

simplehobbit said:


> TT allows some people to get way more NM per day. That paired with them being the currency for trading has allowed some people to really amass them.
> 
> It's frustrating for me; I don't TT and I don't really participate in the economy that much. I now want to get Audie or Raymond, but it's nigh impossible to get them on the market because the prices are unattainable without having been a very active trader.


Yeah I don’t time travel either and at the moment I’m grinding like mad to try and stock up on nmt. The most nmt I can make in a day realistically is 10 but that’s literally playing non stop. I wanted to get villagers like Skye and merengue but the prices are sometimes exceeding 50 nmt and I’ve literally got 10


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 17, 2020)

I TT now day by day and do all the x2/x5 ones and can get about 2k per day on average, which is one ticket.


----------



## Sin (Apr 17, 2020)

trading items/villagers and spending 12+ hours grinding


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> I TT now day by day and do all the x2/x5 ones and can get about 2k per day on average, which is one ticket.


So far today I’ve got 23000 miles from pure grinding but I had to spend 8800 on the machine thing to get pocket organisation and the one to get better tools and also to get the tool ring but that’s literally from being on all day. I reset my save purely because I time travelled and for some reason I feel like it’s cheating even though it isn’t

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Vampire said:


> trading items/villagers and spending 12+ hours grinding


That’s literally me grinding  I just didn’t know how people were spending 500 NMT alone on one villager


----------



## insomniak (Apr 17, 2020)

Trading, time travel, and having no life, speaking personally.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

insomniak said:


> Trading, time travel, and having no life, speaking personally.


I haven’t done any reading yet but I’m waiting on someone to move out but my current villagers are tier 6 so I mean I don’t think they’re gonna do very well and I haven’t got any good diy or hybrids so I mean I don’t think trading is gonna go too well for me


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 17, 2020)

I feel your pain. As someone who won't TT and doesn't particularly trade online, it's very frustrating to see people throwing them about like no big deal. And as someone who works full time and has two children to raise, grinding to that degree is nigh on impossible. I'm yet to encounter a hybrid island and I'm lucky if I can tour more than a couple of times a day


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

Foxxie said:


> I feel your pain. As someone who won't TT and doesn't particularly trade online, it's very frustrating to see people throwing them about like no big deal. And as someone who works full time and has two children to raise, grinding to that degree is nigh on impossible. I'm yet to encounter a hybrid island and I'm lucky if I can tour more than a couple of times a day


Awhh yeah I struggle to get nmt because I literally have to spend all day except when I go down the stables but I feel lucky compared to you who has to work and raise children. I just can’t wait for tbt to come back so we can go back to using those to get villagers and items


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Turnips and then converting them. The rate right now isn't fantastic for converting, but turnips make you so much that it really doesn't matter.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



BluePing said:


> That’s literally me grinding  I just didn’t know how people were spending 500 NMT alone on one villager


I saw a Raymond auction go up to 1500 last night. First auction I've seen where people were making posts just to comment about how high the bids were.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 17, 2020)

Selling villagers, I sold Raymond for 950 in an auction. Never thought I would get that many but it really helped me get my dreamies afterwards!


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Turnips and then converting them. The rate right now isn't fantastic for converting, but turnips make you so much that it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Raymond auctions are so crazy... the hype is unrewl

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



BluePing said:


> Raymond auctions are so crazy... the hype is unrewl


Unreal


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

It takes me around 5-10 mins of chores to get 1 so I don't think it's far fetched to say that they're pretty easy to grind


----------



## cinnamonzz (Apr 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 17, 2020)

Just gonna put it out there there is a save editor as well. I would never ever ever ever ever use it myself, but, im kinda suspicious of a few people lol.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 17, 2020)

as someone who still doesn't have the game because of the pandemic lockdown, im actually afraid that by the time i get the game, it would be difficult to buy/trade items anymore since people will probably start to prefer NMT than IGB


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> It takes me around 5-10 mins of chores to get 1 so I don't think it's far fetched to say that they're pretty easy to grind


I’ve spent all day and at first they’re easy cause you get the bonuses but afterwards it gets kinda hard especially when you’re nowhere near the normal challenges. I mean I’ve been grinding all day and I’m just short of 12 tickets although I spent 8000 this morning so would have been 16 but I’ve found it pretty difficult to grind them

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



tokkio said:


> as someone who still doesn't have the game because of the pandemic lockdown, im actually afraid that by the time i get the game, it would be difficult to buy/trade items anymore since people will probably start to prefer NMT than IGB


People probably already do prefer that but I wouldn’t worry as when the staff fix the tbt issue I’m sure everyone will revert back to tbt rather than using up all their nmt


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 17, 2020)

griiiinnnnnndddd


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> griiiinnnnnndddd


Animal crossing has officially worn me out from grinding. The non stop grinding has fully made me feel like I’m in the game doing the work rather than lying on my bed  trying to catch up with all the people on 500 NMT is too hard.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 17, 2020)

I have two copies and was able to save some Nook Miles with PWP/fence recipes.  Island 1 bought some recipes and built them for both islands.   Stopped going to the island helped during April.  I have about 40,000 miles for Island 1 and unlocked most of the pathways and all Terraforming.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

stitchmaker said:


> I have two copies and was able to save some Nook Miles with PWP/fence recipes.  Island 1 bought some recipes and built them for both islands.   Stopped going to the island helped during April.  I have about 40,000 miles for Island 1 and unlocked most of the pathways and all Terraforming.


I wish I had two copies, atm I’ve just managed to get 24000 miles just today since I spent 8000 this morning. The constant grind is killing me


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 17, 2020)

BluePing said:


> I wish I had two copies, atm I’ve just managed to get 24000 miles just today since I spent 8000 this morning. The constant grind is killing me


You don't need 2 copies.  Team up with another player.  Buy one recipe, player supplies items and you build it.  Other player buys a different recipe, you supply items and they build.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 26, 2020)

I spent a whole day grinding and ended getting around 22000 nook miles ;-; it is such a struggle


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't buy them.
They're kinda pointless.

I end up on an island with the same flora & fauna as my own.

I miss Tortimer island.


----------



## lieryl (Jun 26, 2020)

i sold marshal over and over on discord back when villagers were really expensive lol


----------



## niko2 (Jun 26, 2020)

I got a bunch of free NMTs from a kind hacker, they had their island full of tickets. So when you see people doing NMTs giveaway that's how they got them, they didn't grind miles or anything lol


----------



## Rosch (Jun 26, 2020)

I used to grind Nook Miles. Now, I just post often to get lots of TBT, then exchange it for NMT here at the forum.


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

i have around 2k tickets and i purchased a lot of them from people on here but i’ve also received some during trades or when i craft for people ;u;


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Ebay
> Grinding
> Trading
> and charging other people for visits.



As well as those who ultimately used hacks/cheats to get them sadly.


----------



## DustySprinkles (Jul 5, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I sell Tier 1 villagers for 15~50 NMT (or 100+ish for Marshal).
> Turnip runs, convert 40% of the earned bells to NMT (but I probs won't bc I do this for bells alone.)
> Harass tarantulas and pile them all until Flick arrives, convert the earned bells to NMT.
> Sell DIYs or crafted materials for NMT.
> I actually think selling villagers is more lucrative NMT-wise than the other 3. Easy bells too.


How do you convert money from tarantulas to NMT?


----------

